# Freak Show Display



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow these things just keep getting creepier but in a good way


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That 1885 first poster is hilarious but actually the world was a much smaller place way back when and I'm guessing that the majority of people didn't get an opportunity to meet people from other lands so foreigners were a curiosity to them. I too laughed at the Australians. I figured the way they were dressed maybe they were actually Austrians in some sort of alpine garb! so it was a typo. And I guess the second poster was a mer-man of sorts. hehe. 

Thanks for starting this thread. I too have been doing some research on sideshows for a circus/carnival theme so this could turn into an interesting tie-in thread.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

The first one is really funny, Africans, Mexicans, Indians, wow times sure have changed.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I love that poster. I want it!


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

You know really large people are featured a lot in these things. I guess before our fast food culture took off somebody of that size was an oddity rather than the norm. 










Also I'm seeing Tattoo's as a freak show attraction. Litttle did they know this is how everybody was going to look 100 years later


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Excellent, mix in a little evolution debate


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

You know I'm a little bit furry myself...


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

wow how did I make that so big?


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Ok the boston terrier is just funny  Surely that isn't from a sideshow. It really snorts. Hilarious


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

Ruth reminds me of some people I work with.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

These are great!! The Stoutest lady??? hahahhahaahahaaa


----------



## kjbittick (Oct 22, 2009)

Mongolian Death Worm? Really? Wasn't there a movie on the SyFy channel about those? Those posters are hilarious. Some of the 'freaks' made good money in those days. I guess if society wouldn't accept the way you were, then make money off of that society.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I think i have a theme for next year!!! Sideshow Freaks! Thanks Blumpkin!!!


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

offmymeds said:


> I think i have a theme for next year!!! Sideshow Freaks! Thanks Blumpkin!!!


I know me too...post what your up too so we can all see!


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

OK I'll quit posting examples. Here is a good site 


http://www.sideshow-art.com/


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, I was enjoying the examples, but thanks for the link.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Laurie S. said:


> Well, I was enjoying the examples, but thanks for the link.


If I come across any really good ones I'll post them. Feel free to help me out


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

The first posted one is excellent, found myself promptly right click saving  I had some of the ones in my mothers haunt last year, like the dog faced boy and a few others posted. I guess Ill always have a soft spot for stuff like this. Even though we didnt have "freaks" when I worked with Ringling Bros. ect Circus, I get asked about them all the time, no rather, its widely assumed and joked about when I mentioned my past. I guess its still a popular theme


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> The first posted one is excellent, found myself promptly right click saving  I had some of the ones in my mothers haunt last year, like the dog faced boy and a few others posted. I guess Ill always have a soft spot for stuff like this. Even though we didnt have "freaks" when I worked with Ringling Bros. ect Circus, I get asked about them all the time, no rather, its widely assumed and joked about when I mentioned my past. I guess its still a popular theme


I would love to see any pics you have of moms haunt.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i remember when we were kids going to the carnival and seeing posters like that. the only one i remember seeing in person was there was a womans head on a table that would answer your questions, and she's supposed to only have drank swamp water. i remember she had rotten teeth. i knew it wasn't real, but my friend swore by it.


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

This is great. I'm getting lots of design ideas (the little banners with lettering, the circles with things like "alive" and "real", the drape designs on the border) and will make my own. It's amazing how these all seem to use similar design elements.

Our carnevil room will be under black light so I have to paint these using fluorescent paint on big "banner" paper.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Creepy with a side order of awesome


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice pics everyone! They were funny!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks. Loved the pics. I actually used several of these images for the sideshow posters I painted this year.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

these posters look so old they are probably antiques!


----------

